# مساعده فى الصابون السائل



## heba elhossiny (26 ديسمبر 2012)

:82:
الصابون بقى عامل زى الجل
انا عملت 10لتر صابون سائل من السلفونيك والصودا والتكسابون والتيلوز(شويه صغيره ) وملح (شويه صغيره) وبقى عامل زى الجل (لسه مش حطيت الجلسرين ولا الماده الحافظه ولا اللون )
عمل كده من ايه ؟
العلاج ايه؟
وايه هو الستريك اسيد؟
جزاكم الله خيرا ردوا عليا


----------



## elkemia (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن تكون كمية المياة قليلة جداا
الستريك اسيد هو ملح الليمون


----------



## AboMado (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن ضروري تقول اولا نسب المكونات و المياه المستخدمة

و لا حضرتك عملت بالتقدير


----------



## heba elhossiny (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتقدير


----------



## chemnoor (27 ديسمبر 2012)

إن الكمية المستخدمة من التيلوز عالية أو لم تتم تحريكها بالنحو الأمثل
علق التيلوز في الماء البارد ثم اسكبه مع التحريك فوق الصابون السائل 
يمكن تحقيق التجانس بالتحريك على عدة فترات كل مرة حوالي 5 دقائق بين كل مرة ومرة نصف ساعة حوالي 6 أو سبع مرات


----------



## heba elhossiny (29 ديسمبر 2012)

chemnoor قال:


> إن الكمية المستخدمة من التيلوز عالية أو لم تتم تحريكها بالنحو الأمثل
> علق التيلوز في الماء البارد ثم اسكبه مع التحريك فوق الصابون السائل
> يمكن تحقيق التجانس بالتحريك على عدة فترات كل مرة حوالي 5 دقائق بين كل مرة ومرة نصف ساعة حوالي 6 أو سبع مرات


جزاك الله خيرا 
هو فعلا التقليب 
انا قلبت على عده مرات واتحلت المشكله الحمد لله


----------



## ahmed elalfy (11 مارس 2015)

السترك اسيد هو ملح الليمون


----------

